# new on board tuner... N Tune



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Browsing Stewart Macdonald's website this afternoon, I noticed this:

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Accessories/Electronic_tuners/N-Tune_Onboard_Guitar_Tuner.html

I have seen these on some small lutheir made instruments and they seemed pretty cool. Pull out the volume knob to engage the tuner for silent tuning- and its true bypass when its off.

I ordered two, for the two guitars I am working on currently.

Will post my thoughts probably in January when I get them done and get to try these things out!

AJC


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Seems like an interessing idea for gigging musicians!
You will probably need to do a bigger hole in the cavity to fit the battery, no??


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Seems like an interessing idea for gigging musicians!
> You will probably need to do a bigger hole in the cavity to fit the battery, no??


Yup, just need room to fit the 9V battery in. That wont be an issue - I generally dont make my cavities too tight for space anyhow.

They claim accuracy to 2 cents. My TU-2 tuner I use for gigging is to 3 cents. So if this thing works quickly, it will be as good or better.

AJC


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope there will be a review! Seem like a nice option to put on a guitar, way more than the Robot guitar stuff!


----------



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like a great idea, but I see they don't yet have one suitable for active pickups. Also it looks like you are limited to the vintage style knobs like Fender use.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

chopthebass said:


> Looks like a great idea, but I see they don't yet have one suitable for active pickups. Also it looks like you are limited to the vintage style knobs like Fender use.


KNobs are any coarse knurl (which is what Stewart Macdonald's knobs are)- I plan to use speed knobs. They are showing top hats like on some LP's and also the standard Strat knobs.

For active pickups I imagine you just need a 25K pot with a push/pull switch. To my understanding, the switched pot just turns on and off the tuner... You could probably rig up a separate DPDT switch to do the same thing and keep your pots intact. 

I will find out probably Wednesday when they arrive (I got the two day air shipping option)

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I received the two tuners today. Nice, they come pre-wired and even have a 9V battery included.

There are 5 different faceplates (black, white, old white, creme, and old creme for lack of a better description) that fit over the small PC board which has the LED's and the tuner electronics.

This thing looks like it will be super simple to install...

Also, I measured and the bass of a bell knob is the same as a speed knob (which I plan to use) so either will work and look good.

AJC


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice!
I'm wainting for some pics and review!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice!
> I'm wainting for some pics and review!


Well, I am off to Toronto Sunday for at least a week... and I have a New Years eve gig, and another weekend bar gig the following weekend so I will be pretty busy over the next while.

The good news is I have made some progress on the two guitars these are going in, and have just final sanding and then finishing to do. Maybe something will materialize before the years end...

If not, shortly after.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I have both at home, and gig-tested the N tune. It works GREAT! And, using both my Korg and Pitchblack pedal tuners after tuning with the N tune says its is as good.

The N tune is actually very quick to pick up the signal (faster than the pedal tuners) and is very nice.

At $70 US, I dont think they are going to go on every guitar... but I am positive I will be using them again. Very useful and unobtrusive tool.

AJC


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks pretty cool. What is the actual volume pot, audio or linear?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well it behaves like a regular pot - the sweep that is - so I would assume audio taper?

Its is just like a regular push/pull pot, but with the side of the threaded stem milled down to allow the wiring from the mini PC board to pass down through the hole, into the control cavity.

AJC


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Thanks AJC, I was looking for that info. I think I have GAS for a Godin LG SP90 that you can order with the N-Tune (there is some other models that you can also have with it). Good to know it works well.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I just want to say, I am not someone who would say it is a good thing just because I bought it.. you know what I mean? If I wasnt pleased I would say so!

I sincerely think this is a great little device. I was expecting a little lag, you know, when you hit the string and most tuners take a second or three to capture the note? This works fast. It is also very easy to see as the LED's are oriented on the upper side of the bezel. Very slick. I will definitely buy another one or two for my most played guitars.

My only "concern" is how long the battery will last before needing a change, and how reliable this is over the long run. But only time will tell that... ask me in a year or two :smile:

AJC


----------

